

Forumer is down since a week, and hides it - arcatek
http://www.n3c.x.am/status.php

======
arcatek
The "hide" part : the "Server status" link has disappeared from the main
mirror (<http://www.forumer.com/>).

------
johng
Is this still down? Anyone know why?

